# Cub cadet site updated



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

For those that are interested the Cub Cadet and Cub Cadet Commercial websites were update today. They show the new 4x4 UV's, new 2500 series, new Z-Force models, and the new diesel Tanks. The Cub Commercial is a brand new site. 


www.cubcadet.com


----------

